# Game #24: Grizzlies @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Memphis Grizzlies (11-15, 4th Southwest)  

@









Los Angeles Lakers (13-10, 3rd Pacific)

Monday, Dec. 20, 7:30pm
vs. Grizzlies
TV: NBALP, FSN
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Chucky Atkins and L.A. will look to bounce back against Memphis on Monday. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*















Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones

Memphis Grizzlies

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Jason Williams
SG: Mike Miller
SF: James Posey
PF: Pau Gasol
C: Lorenzen Wright

*Key Reserves:*















Stromile Swift
Earl Watson

Last Meeting: 
November 10, 2004: MEMPHIS, Tenn. (AP) -- After four losses to start the season, the Memphis Grizzlies were reeling and irritable. The intensity and fast-break offense that led them to a franchise-record 50 wins and their first playoff appearance last season were missing. But Memphis finally pulled the pieces together Wednesday night as Pau Gasol scored 22 points and Shane Battier added 18 and the Grizzlies won for the first time this season, a 110-87 victory over the Los Angeles Lakers. 

*Upcoming Games:* 

Wed Dec 22
Lakers vs. New Orleans 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Sat, Dec 25 
Lakers vs. Miami 
12:00 pm 
(TV: ABC)

Grizzlies Forum Game Thread

</center>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Need to scout out the PGs for Memphis.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Need to scout out the PGs for Memphis.


Every opposing PG looks like an all-star against us.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

(Insert opposing PGs name here) will have his way with Chuck







. Gasol should have a good game against out buttery soft interior defense(or should I say non-existant?). It's gonna be tough.


:gopray:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

:gopray:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Payback time for that beating in early November. Grizz are done.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers by 15


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Payback time for that beating in early November. Grizz are done.


yeah laker's owe them a azz whipping!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Every opposing PG looks like an all-star against us.



Good point. Sorry for my brain lapse. We'll have to wait until Memphis plays someone else to judge them.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, in the Holiday spirit, everyone's resolution as gone from going on a diet to scoring on The Diet.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*halftime: Lakers 48 - Grizzlies 44*


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	19 	4-8 	1-3 	0-0 	1 	4 	1 	0 	0 	1 	1 	9 
Odom 	15 	3-6 	0-0 	3-4 	1 	8 	1 	1 	0 	1 	3 	9 
Mihm 	19 	3-5 	0-0 	5-6 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	4 	0 	11 
Bryant 	21 	2-6 	0-2 	0-0 	0 	1 	5 	2 	1 	1 	2 	4 
Atkins 	17 	1-5 	1-4 	2-2 	1 	1 	3 	0 	2 	0 	0 	5 
Jones 	13 	2-4 	1-3 	2-2 	0 	3 	1 	0 	0 	1 	1 	7 
Cook 	4 	1-2 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 	3 
Medvedenko 	5 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Brown 	7 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	120 	16-37 	4-14 	12-14 	4 	19 	12 	3 	3 	8 	11 	48
```
What a frustrating and boring game.. Too many fouls for me and I'm talkin about both teams.. Foul here, foul there, foul here, foul there, yada yada yada.. Sure wish Vlade didnt re-aggrevate his back :|


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

we suck


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

big time


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

****ing pathetic.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> we suck


Thanks for stating the obvious


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

did someone mention we suck?


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

im sick


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

What is wrong with the Lakers?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

How many FGs did we have in the 2nd half?


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LJD</b>!
> What is wrong with the Lakers?



aside from sucking(big time) I don't know


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LJD</b>!
> What is wrong with the Lakers?


They probably got so excited they beat the Kings that they thought the season ended after that win :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> How many FGs did we have in the 2nd half?


Lakers were 16-37 in the 1st half..

Lakers were 7-35 in the 2nd half..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Vlade is finished. Why did we have to waste our MLE on him?

And why did Mihim play 12 minutes in the 2nd half?


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

Kobe needs rest. Playing another 44 mintues? How can he have 
the legs in crutch time? Shaq might not help Kobe's stats, but 
definitely give Kobe enough break to take over in clutch.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Vlade is finished. Why did we have to waste our MLE on him?
> 
> And why did Mihim play 12 minutes in the 2nd half?


Yep..

That's what I was puzzled on.. Mihm actually was doing something tonight.. Blocking shots too.. Lakers could have used some defense.. Hmm


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> 
> And why did Mihim play 12 minutes in the 2nd half?



'Cause Rudy is braindead. When I see that moron Tierr running in the lane without a ****ing clue I wanted to....

playing like this, this team won't win another game(i'm sorry, i'm a bit depressed)



should go to sleep now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep..
> ...


Mihm was the only guy on your team that was effective at all. I was shocked to see so little of him in the second half.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep..
> ...


Can you make the Heat game thread early to build some hype and maybe get these losses out of mind?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you make the Heat game thread early to build some hype and maybe get these losses out of mind?


Sure I suppose.. Wont put much effort in the next game's game thread!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I didnt get to see the game, thankfully! But can someone tell me how Kobe shot 2-16? Was his jumper just way off tonight? Bad shot selection?

Man...:uhoh:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LJD</b>!
> What is wrong with the Lakers?


They are coached by a man who isnt competent enough to run a 7/11 let alone a professional basketball team. 

He lost this game tonight, his sub patterns, play calling, whatever you name, he is horrible at it.

Which Laker had the best game tonight? 
Which Laker starter was benched in the 4th quarter? 

Guess what, same answer to both questions- Chris Mihm.

Tierre Sucks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Come on fellas things are gonna be alright. 

Kobe just played a real bad game. He's playing too many minutes on a sore foot. 

Rudy's a very simple minded and predictable coach. His offensive scheme's have no imagination at all. 

He doesn't even put the right match-ups on the floor. 

But I'm hopeful there are gonna be alot of stinkers this season. 

Kobe needs some help and the offensive needs to be blown up and reconstructed. 

Kobe will bounce back as will the Lakers. 

The Wizards loss took the wind out of the teams sails. 

Was a big downer coming off the Kings win.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe just played a real bad game. He's playing too many minutes on a sore foot.


He was weird tonight. He kept passing up shot after shot in order to pass to other guys, and you just had to assume that he'd take every shot in the fourth. But it never came. You just had to assume that he'd take every shot in crunch time. Never came.

He didn't start yoking up shots until there were 45 seconds left.

He and James Posey were talking trash all night, and that's normally a mistake. But JP and Dahntay Jones just shut him down completely. I don't believe that Kobe scored a single point with Dahntay on the floor, making it two consecutive games that Jones has frustrated Kobe.

Weird, but I can't say I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The time for Kupchak to make a move after new years on one of his many SF's (for a big and a PG) is imperative. The Lakers can't go along masquerading with the team they have here. 

Grizz, played terrific D, I'm still not pleased with their offense, but their defense is becoming phenominal. Kobe plays so many minutes and had a really horrible game, but the unimaginative philosophy of one Mr. Rudy T, is starting to become a wee bit annoying. I mean would it kill him to start Odom at the 3 one game and Cook into the starting lineup, just to see if it could work? 

I sure hope they beat Memphis, because this is the 5th game this month that was winnable (in my eyes, Chicago, Washington, Phoenix and Seattle) and they couldn't get the job done because of poor execution. 

You can't win in the NBA, freelancing the entire time. The more I watch Rudy T coached teams the more I think he is blessed that a) Michael Jordan retired/suspended and b) that Hakeem Olajuwon became the best player in the NBA for two years. It's not even luck, he got blessed.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Hck, will take Odom off the Lakers hand anytime they want to deal him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Hck, will take Odom off the Lakers hand anytime they want to deal him.


I'm reluctant to move Odom, but since he was at Christ the King, you can't help but wonder if a guy like him, who will never be a viable first option needs to be handling the ball as much as he needs to, to be effective at all... something is very wrong. He needs the ball in his hands to be great, but I just don't feel he can harnass that talent to do that. People like to point to guys like him and Rasheed Wallace as having top 5 talent, but they don't, because they will never realize it, even under circumstances built around their games. 

I like Odom as a person (and am glad to see him get over his weed problems), but he's not good enough to need the ball all the time to be effective.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Odom for Gasol? No? 

As everyone has pointed out, Rudy T isn't a very good coach when it comes to drawing up plays and that type of thing. The offense looks horrible. That said, this Lakers team is *way* too perimeter oriented right now. Everytime Kobe gets the ball, he either makes a move or passes out to a three point shooter. You have Chucky Atkins who never goes inside the arc, Jumaine Jones too. Lamar Odom will drive the ball, but he won't go inside the arc until he has the ball in his hands to make a move. Butler is actually the solution at small forward in my opinion. He cuts, he scores, he does a pretty good job on offense. 

The Lakers need to seriously consider moving Odom for a power forward who can score in the post. Gasol would be a pipe dream as a scorer, although he and Mihm would have trouble on the boards. Chris Wilcox or Kwame Brown would be great too. You could probably get more than that with Odom, but my value for the guy dropped big time about halfway through last season. Like HKF pointed out, he isn't good enough to be the #1 option on a contender, and isn't efficient enough off the ball to be 2nd banana like he is now. He will end up being a short term solution for a lot of teams in this league. I think he is a good person and everything, and I respect him overcoming his problems, but speaking strictly basketball, I think its best to move him out. 

He cramps Kobe on the perimeter, and vice versa, its just not working. They need more of an inside-outside thing. You see how many good scoring games CHRIS MIHM has, and its mainly because of Kobe. Kobe draws attention, dishes to Mihm, dunk. With Odom, its Kobe draws attention, dishes to Odom on the perimeter, and he either shoots or drives, but its never an easy shot. If Kobe can make Chris Mihm a decent scorer, he could do wonders for a guy like Chris Wilcox who can finish around the hoop wonderfully. Put a post scorer who can be a decent rebounder in Odom's place at power forward, and the Lakers are a drastically better team, in my opinion. 

The game last night was horrible, point blank. I hope Kupchak doesn't sit on Odom because his stats look okay, this team could use a much better fit at the power forward, and would make the playoffs if they had a better fit there. As is, they'll probably miss the playoffs.

EDIT-- I doubt you would see Odom go back to the Clippers, but Elton Brand is the perfect example of what the Lakers need at the power forward. He scores in the post, he crashes the boards hard on both ends, he is a good passer, one of the most well rounded interior players in the league. Odom for Brand isn't lobsided either way in the eyes of most people (it is to me, obviously ). 

I always thought Kobe and Brand would make the best duo, which is why I wanted Kobe to sign with the Clippers.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

24 points in the second half?! oyyyy....:no:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> He was weird tonight. He kept passing up shot after shot in order to pass to other guys, and you just had to assume that he'd take every shot in the fourth. But it never came. You just had to assume that he'd take every shot in crunch time. Never came.
> ...


So now you're saying Jones is the Kobe stopper. 

Man this is a joke. Kobe had an off night why does eerything have to descend into this guy shutting Kobe down. 

Kobe missed shots he's capable of making. 

If Kobe had turned this into scoring all over Jones and not focused on the game the criritcism would have been selfishness. 

Please stop with the ridiculous Jones shut down Kobe talk. 

Kobe has scored and can drop 30-40 on anyone in this league. He smoked Patterson the supposed Kobe stopper, he dropped 40 on Bowen, he's scored almost 40 on Artest, on Christie on Sprewell, on anyone who's supposed to be a good defender.

Jones isn't even considered an elite defender. 

I don't believe anyone can stop another NBA player only make it tough and limit them. 

The guys on the NBA level are far too good to stop so when Kobe scores 40 on the Grizz next time then what. 

Its ridiculous. 

Just take your victory and leave it alone. 

Now you stick out your chest on this foolishness. 

Yall still under .500 lol


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Watching Rudy T's offense is like busting out my old peewee basketball videos.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:hurl:

Well this kind of thing happens sometimes when your whole game revolves around launching 3s.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

No offense to Brian Cook... But I swear to god, he comes in, and just launches three after three... He's like Baron Davis without the driving skills... Just checked the season stats

87 3PA and 96 regular shots attempted... #8 in the NBA in 3PA per 48


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> So now you're saying Jones is the Kobe stopper.
> ...


This post is a laugh riot :laugh:

Thanks for taking the bait. I can always count on you.


----------

